# Midwest Swap Recap



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Here are a few pics of the show. There was a huge feeding frenzy at the tables where a vendor had bought a storage locker. It contained what remained of a closed race track/hobby business. They pulled up with a Ryder truck that was well loaded! We also had a fair number of first time sellers that drew a lot of interest as well as our core group of veterans and their wares. Here's what you missed if you couldn't make it.....


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Here's what I couldn't live without. This all followed me home.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Nice haul AL ! Sure wish i was there to beat ya out of a few of those deals 1st LOL ! I need to hire a proxy shopper next time ! 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Bear, what you can't see in the pic are the NOS TJet chassis under the Chappies and the Ford Js. That Cidex works real nice too. WooHoo!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Dude your killing me ! Like i said nice haul ! I like the box and the tools too !

Bear :wave: *


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I had a good time. I missed some vendors. If I can make the March 2012 show I hope to catch them then.

I've got one thing to add. " Darrell, get a haircut! " :tongue:

Randy.


----------

